# Is Jabber/XMPP dead?

## dE_logics

There's not a single online service which provides full XMPP service with video. Gtalk was the last. Now god knows what it uses...

Do you know any such service, or alternative to gtalk? Good if it uses Jingle extensions.

Also do we have any Android clients (off the millions of malware available)?

----------

## depontius

Perhaps if it's dead, it's aspiring to zombiehood:

http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/10/silent-circle-and-lavabit-launch-darkmail-alliance-to-thwart-e-mail-spying/

----------

## dE_logics

 *depontius wrote:*   

> Perhaps if it's dead, it's aspiring to zombiehood:
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/10/silent-circle-and-lavabit-launch-darkmail-alliance-to-thwart-e-mail-spying/

 

Based on. In that case, most chatting applications are based on it, but they don't accept any generic clients.

----------

## John R. Graham

Actually, Cisco WebEx provides this. It's just not open or free.

- John

----------

## drgibbon

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> There's not a single online service which provides full XMPP service with video. Gtalk was the last. Now god knows what it uses...
> 
> Do you know any such service, or alternative to gtalk? Good if it uses Jingle extensions.
> 
> Also do we have any Android clients (off the millions of malware available)?

 

Jingle video/voice calling only needs client support. Try Jitsi (there's an Android version in the works, but the desktop clients work pretty well at the moment).

----------

## dE_logics

 *drgibbon wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   There's not a single online service which provides full XMPP service with video. Gtalk was the last. Now god knows what it uses...
> 
> Do you know any such service, or alternative to gtalk? Good if it uses Jingle extensions.
> 
> Also do we have any Android clients (off the millions of malware available)? 
> ...

 

OMGodfather! Thanks for telling me that. The irony.

Jitsi has a bug, it turn offline as soon as someone comes online in gtalk.

----------

